# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Vendosni emrat që mbani në CS !

## REJDI

Pershendetje !!!

E kam vene re shume mire ,qe kam shume lojtar te cs-se qe frekunetojne kete nen-forum , si cuna ashtu dhe goca , dhe mendova se do ishte interesante ta hapja kete teme.

Vendosni Emrin tuaj qe mbani kur luani Cs !

----------


## REJDI

Un e mbaj :

AlbNapsteR (team) |Rejd|

 :shkelje syri:

----------


## KOKASHTA

@LB_KOKASHTA ---
DsL~sAd33c00l ----

Keta dy emra perdor ne CS : @LB_KOKASHTA kur luaj me klan dhe kete tjetrin kur luaj per qef ne internet .

Shendet e te mira

----------


## Davius

NikSloter, Armiku, Serial-Killer dhe here pas here ak-47 dhe Ushtari-007. por me shume koncentrohem ne keto emra po ndonjere edhe si me vie ne mendje nodnje emer dhe ashtu e vendoj...

----------


## viganv

Une luaj rralle dhe nickun e kam app3

----------


## Gerdi

Pershedetje ! 

Edhe une si shume te tjere luaj Cs dhe mendoj se ideja e rejdit per te hapur kete teme ka qene shume e mire !

Une kur luja e mbaj 2 emra !

1. AlbNapsteR (team) |GerDi|
2. AlbNapsteR (team) Oblivion

Me Respekt Gerdi

----------


## Lov!

_OnyX,In$uL|n4_

----------


## Ferdinandi

Une luj cs ketu ne Tr dhe mbaji dy emra;
_-=][CheGuevara][=-_

Che | Ss**

----------


## Username

AlBanian_SolDia nicku im

----------


## Nice_Boy

Kur kam luajt ne Kosov nga nje her e meresha..

- SADAM - BIN LADEN -
E kso nick-a :P

----------


## SiLv3r

Pershendetje  :buzeqeshje: 

Kur lujm Cs me nai kampionat apo qe lujm 5 vs 5 emri im eshte *NucleaR ' DTk<siLver.Fox>* ndersa kur luj kshu per qef ose masaker kom shume emra : flipm0ez . c0dename , eLemenT , m0nsteR , fataL , etj .

Bye

----------


## Tupac4ever

Niku qe mbaj ne CS eshte UNKNOWN ose iLuSioN.

----------


## VeRcEtTi

Ne fakt qe kur u hap Top Neti luaja me nick VeRcEtTi por pasi kalova tek azteca e mbaj azT | <VeRcEtTi> ose  kur luaj online ne server Murka Terroristka e mbaj <Z-TeAm> - 0lgi

----------


## NucleaR`ExoDuS

Ene une si Silver me siper kur o loje serioze e majme NucleaR`DTk <ExoDuS> pastaj ka ne emra te tjere kshu per qef si psh  OpTioNal | PuLci, High*VoltaGe ene ka ene te tjere po spo i shkruj se kom hall se mos tremet na njoni ene slu mo Cs :P.

RuspeKt nga ExoDuS

----------


## InF-Sm[0]keR

NucleaR ' SmOkeR
Ky eshte nicku qe maj me shpesh , masanej ka ne te tjere si psh : szOp , maniaC , aprooX , vk ka shume smaj men :P

----------


## BLACKKNIGHT

Hello 
Une luaj shume 2 lojra, ne internet lineage2 edw cs vetem lan.
Nick im BL@CKKNIGHT eshte berfe i njohur tashme si kasapi  :ngerdheshje: 
Perdor dy nick ne CS

BL@CKKNIGHT
n3rtila(no coment per nick-un)

----------


## REJDI

Nick gango ky ne cs lool  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Juventini

The%Guardian

----------


## Kamikazi fundit

ne shqiperi,Kamikazi i fundit,kurse online ose ne itali,ne Lan THe LaSt KAMIKAZI- The Terrorist-ALBANIAN REBEL-THE REBEL AGAINST THE SYSTEM 
 DEATH AND HONOR

----------


## Neo_AS

Emri qe kam pas mbajt ka qene : *WaR|Big-BiLLy* 

Ka kohe qe nuk e kam perdorur, do jet ndryshk i cik... :P

----------

